# Application repositionnement des fenêtres



## omni (17 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

avant que mon DD ne me lâche, j'avais téléchargé une petite application qui me permettait via des raccourcis clavier (alt+&#63743;+&#8594; par exemple) de positionner facilement les fenêtres (en les redimensionnant en même temps) soit à droite, soit à gauche, soit en haut, soit en bas
L'intérêt étant par exemple de travailler sur deux documents côte à côte.

Le problème, j'ai semble-t-il perdu cette application et ne me souviens plus de son nom ! si l'un d'entre vous "voit" de quoi je parle, qu'il n'hésite pas !

merci


----------



## omni (18 Mars 2011)

J'ai effectué plusieurs recherches sur les forums de MAcgénération, mais sans résultats.
Cette application était "toute simple" elle ne faisait que repositionner les fenêtres (une par une) mais bien et simplement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2011)

Tu parles de quelles fenêtres, là, celles du Finder, ou n'importe lesquelles ?

Bon, de toute façon, ça va dans "Customisation", ça. On déménage.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mars 2011)

Va voir à ce lien si tu trouves pas ton bonheur.

http://fr.wikinoticia.com/Technologie/Pomme/34426-la39organisation-de-nos-fenetres-sous-mac-os-x


----------



## omni (18 Mars 2011)

Merci pour les réponses et désolé pour le mauvais endroit de post.
Je parle de n'importe quelle fenêtre.
Non il n'y a pas l'application que j'utilisais dans le lien fourni&#8230;
C'est vraiment rageant de ne pas se souvenir !


----------



## omni (18 Mars 2011)

Ca y est !!!! j'ai retrouvé : Shiftl.

Ouf je suis content = comme quoi un rien me suffit.


----------

